# Horus Heresy tourney



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Just for kicks. Winners fight winners until there's a champ. Who wins?

Round 1: Raldoron vs. Sigismund

Round 2: Sevatar vs. Lucius 

Round 3: Kharn vs. Abbadon 

Round 4: Aximand vs. Cerberus

Round 5: Tauro Nicodemus vs. Julius Kaesoron

Round 6: Eidolon vs. Remus Ventanus


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

MontytheMighty said:


> Just for kicks. Winners fight winners until there's a champ. Who wins?
> 
> Round 1: Sigismund
> 
> ...


The only one I'm not sure on is sevatar vs lucius. And Eidolon would cheat his way to the win.

I think the final would be sigismund vs lucius, but I don't know enough about sigismund to decide. (in a straight swordfight - lucius. in an actual fight anyone could win right from round one)


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I agree, I think it would come down to Sigismund vs Lucius and it would be fought to a draw because they are both polar opposites imo.


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

I agree to an extent...i just cant help but think abaddon would kick f**k out of lucius regardless of his swordmanship. i can see lucius getting all cocky, lacerating abaddon, lopping of an arm, maybe both....only for abaddon to head-butt him to death.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Round 1: Raldoron vs. Sigismund*

Sigismund. 

*Round 2: Sevatar vs. Lucius* 

Lucius.

*Round 3: Kharn vs. Abbadon *

Abaddon. 

*Round 4: Aximand vs. Cerberus*

Cerberus. 

*Round 5: Tauro Nicodemus vs. Julius Kaesoron*

Tauro Nicodemus

*Round 6: Eidolon vs. Remus Ventanus*

Eidolon.


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> *Round 1: Raldoron vs. Sigismund*
> 
> Sigismund.
> 
> ...


I go with this.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> *Round 1: Raldoron vs. Sigismund*
> 
> Sigismund.
> 
> ...


Agreed.

Abbadon would beat Lucius hands down as Loken even manages to in Horus Rising as Lucius is too cocky and thinks he is the best swordsman so Loken just punches him in the face and breaks his nose. Its how Luna Wolves / Sons of Horus fight, they do what ever they want.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Yes, but hopefully, Lucius would've learnt from that. Besides if he dies, he'll just become the winner anyway...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

He thought he could beat a Primarch...think his arrogance is still there


----------



## Lord Lorne Walkier (Jul 19, 2009)

Round 1: Raldoron vs. Sigismund
Sigismund

Round 2: Sevatar vs. Lucius
Sevatar

Round 3: Kharn vs. Abbadon
Kharn

Round 4: Aximand vs. Cerberus
Cerberus

Round 5: Tauro Nicodemus vs. Julius Kaesoron

Round 6: Eidolon vs. Remus Ventanus
Ventanus


Cerberus Aka Loken, would win this in the end.


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

Round 1: Raldoron vs. *Sigismund*

Round 2: *Sevatar* vs. Lucius 

Round 3: *Kharn* vs. Abbadon 

Round 4: Aximand vs. *Cerberus*

Round 5: *Tauro Nicodemus* vs. Julius Kaesoron

Round 6: *Eidolon* vs. Remus Ventanus

Winners are bolded


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Question: Who are Nicodemus and Ventanus? People seem to think they're pretty badass but I'm pretty sure I haven't heard of them, what book are they from?

Sigismund beats Raldoron: because Sigismund is a boss like that.

Sevatar beats Lucius: Lucius is a very skilled swordsmen but Sevatar is a dirty fighter and Lucius has already demonstrated a weakness to dirty fighting.

Kharn beats Abaddon: because Kharn is a killing machine and a masterful one-on-one combatant. Abaddon is, at best, a skilled warrior and tactician but Kharn is a beast.

Cerberus beats Little Horus: because Little Horus isn't really all that great at dueling and Cerberus deserves some revenge here.

I'd hazard a guess at Kaesoron and Eidolon winning the other two, but as mentioned I don't know their opponents.

Round Two: Sigismund v. Sevatar and Kharn v. Cerberus.

Kharn wins his fight because again, he's a beast and this is his specialty.

Sigisemund beats Sevatar because personal combat is his thing and I don't think Sevatar has the dirty tricks to pull this one out (I doubt you can one-shot Sigismund as easily as Lucius).

Round 3: Sigismund v. Kharn.

Pretty sure this fight actually happened and pretty sure Sigismund won, so that's that then.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I am surprised no one is giving chapter master Raldoron , probably the best fighter of the BA legion , a chance against Sigismund


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

MontytheMighty said:


> I am surprised no one is giving chapter master Raldoron , probably the best fighter of the BA legion , a chance against Sigismund


Raldoron is nice, but Sigismund is a monster.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah despite not knowing or seeing him fight, I believe he's been mentioned like 3 or 4 times by prominent characters that he's one of, if not _thee_, best in all the legions.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Yeah despite not knowing or seeing him fight, I believe he's been mentioned like 3 or 4 times by prominent characters that he's one of, if not _thee_, best in all the legions.


Sigismund is mentioned as one of the best, but so is Raldoron
He is definitely good, but all these claims that he is a monster are rather puzzling


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Well he's the Emperor's Champion when the Siege happens and he survives having slayed a lot of traitor champions.


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Well he's the Emperor's Champion when the Siege happens and he survives having slayed a lot of traitor champions.


Also IIRC, isn't he the guy who slays Kharn? (Sigismund)


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

That's not known yet, but many think it could happen.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

MontytheMighty said:


> Just for kicks. Winners fight winners until there's a champ. Who wins?
> 
> Round 1: Raldoron vs. Sigismund
> 
> ...


My 2p.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> That's not known yet, but many think it could happen.


Eh? Loken manages to get Kharn impaled on the spikes of a land raider. Kharn "dies" again?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

MontytheMighty said:


> Eh? Loken manages to get Kharn impaled on the spikes of a land raider. Kharn "dies" again?


He's found at the breach in the Emperor's Palace afaik, and gets dragged back by World Eaters during the retreat I think.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> He's found at the breach in the Emperor's Palace afaik, and gets dragged back by World Eaters during the retreat I think.


Hmm..OK, I'm only familiar with the Loken incident
could you name a source pls


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

This is from Lexicanum, but it's also in the most recent chaos space marine codex.

"During the culminating siege of the Imperial Palace, Khârn was at the forefront of every assault. When the battle ended with the loyalist forces victorious, Khârn lay dead upon a mound of corpses at the walls of the Inner Palace. His fellow World Eaters carried his corpse away with them as they fought their way back to their ships. Once on board they discovered that by some dark miracle, he still lived. Whether Khorne himself breathed life back into the berserker's body or whether the relentless clamour of battle revived his blood-lusting spirit remains a mystery, but since the Heresy Khârn has survived the bloodiest battles to the current age and never came so close to death again."


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> This is from Lexicanum, but it's also in the most recent chaos space marine codex.
> 
> "During the culminating siege of the Imperial Palace, Khârn was at the forefront of every assault. When the battle ended with the loyalist forces victorious, Khârn lay dead upon a mound of corpses at the walls of the Inner Palace. His fellow World Eaters carried his corpse away with them as they fought their way back to their ships. Once on board they discovered that by some dark miracle, he still lived. Whether Khorne himself breathed life back into the berserker's body or whether the relentless clamour of battle revived his blood-lusting spirit remains a mystery, but since the Heresy Khârn has survived the bloodiest battles to the current age and never came so close to death again."


Rather odd this happens to him twice...almost dying after being impaled on the land raider and almost dying at the siege

sort of lessens the impact of each event


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah I guess, but it then says he never comes close to that ever again.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

The latest source it appears in is _Codex: Chaos Space Marines_:

"During the siege of the Imperial Palace, Khârn was at the forefront of the assault. When Horus was defeated, Khârn already lay horribly mangled on a mound of corpses. His fellow World Eaters carried away his lifeless remains and fought their way back to the ships. Once aboard they discovered that by some dark miracle Khârn still lived. Whether Khorne had breathed life back into his Berzerker Champion or Khârn's own relentless spirit simply refused to live, it is impossible to say."


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> The latest source it appears in is _Codex: Chaos Space Marines_:
> 
> "During the siege of the Imperial Palace, Khârn was at the forefront of the assault. When Horus was defeated, Khârn already lay horribly mangled on a mound of corpses. His fellow World Eaters carried away his lifeless remains and fought their way back to the ships. Once aboard they discovered that by some dark miracle Khârn still lived. Whether Khorne had breathed life back into his Berzerker Champion or Khârn's own relentless spirit simply refused to live, it is impossible to say."


You echoed me


----------



## Commander Nemesis (Jan 28, 2012)

Round 1: Sigismund

Round 2: Lucius 

Round 3: Abbadon 

Round 4: Cerberus

Round 5: Tauro Nicodemus 

Round 6: Remus Ventanus

Remember loken beat Lucius in one of the training cages on the Vengful Spirit, but then again he beat Loken the next time, yea Loken would beat him. Sigismund would win in the end.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

OK, preliminary results...

1) Sigismund beats Raldoron by a landslide (I am the lone dissenter because I believe the best of the Blood Angels has a good chance of beating the best of the Imperial Fists) 

2) Lucius beats Sevatar with a dominant performance 

3) Kharn edges Abbadon (I voted Kharn) 

4) I couldn't resist writing a melodramatic interpretation: 


> The warrior impales his opponent through the chest. He locks eyes with the other for a split second before pulling out the blade with a vicious yank. The stricken warrior slumps down to one knee, blood streams freely from the wound and his mouth.
> 
> Cerberus has his former brother at the mercy of his blade, just as Aximand once stood over poor Tarik. Tarik his brother. Tarik...his friend. For a moment, Cerberus' features soften almost imperceptibly. A faint hint of the old Loken emerges as painful memories flicker across his mind. Four Luna Wolves stand in a moonlit pool, clasping arms and swearing solemn oaths of brotherhood. They swear...
> 
> ...


5) Tauro Nicodemus beats Kaesoron with a dominant performance 

6) Eidolon beats Ventanus with a dominant performance 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next phase...

*Lucius vs. Eidolon 

Sigismund vs. Kharn 

Cerberus vs. Tauro Nicodemus *


----------



## Commander Nemesis (Jan 28, 2012)

Round 2 my pick


*Lucius vs. Eidolon=Lucius all the way

Sigismund vs. Kharn=Sigismund need I say more

Cerberus vs. Tauro Nicodemus= this one is tough i really love Loken great fighter however every encounter that Nicodemus had he owned his opponet. In the end I say Nucodemus would come out the winner.*


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Just to make sure people know that prelims are over 


MontytheMighty said:


> OK, preliminary results...
> 
> 1) Sigismund beats Raldoron by a landslide (I am the lone dissenter because I believe the best of the Blood Angels has a good chance of beating the best of the Imperial Fists)
> 
> ...


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Lucius
Sigismund (already happened (?))
Cerberus (Because I don't know the other character).


----------

